# Reasons to stay in the coilder climes



## billski (Jan 14, 2014)

1.  Hot weather slows down the brain.

http://www.theonion.com/video/onion-weather-center-we-dumb-it-down-the-best-we-c,29507/


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 14, 2014)

Where are these couilder climes you speak of. The Brookhaven National Lab is in my back yard, they have  a "small" atom smasher over there. Does this qualify? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

